
WSJ makes it easy to subscribe (online), but hard to unsubscribe (2018) - thazework
https://www.reddit.com/r/Journalism/comments/892enx/wsj_subscription_policy_makes_it_easy_to/
======
rchaud
Pretty much every newspaper does this. Bloomberg Businessweek and the Globe
and Mail do this as well. California has laws allowing you to cancel online.
The rest of the US and Canada are not so fortunate.

------
Munam
I bought the URL BadSubscriptions.com because I came across the story of
subscriptions/services that are hard to unsubscribe from over and over again.
I haven't built anything that works yet, but what features/suggestions would
you all have for a service that unsubscribes for you. How valuable is that to
you?

I'm mocking up workflows with various API's right now but nothing is concrete
so I'd love and welcome any and all suggestions.

------
ectospheno
A year ago I checked the websites for all of my subscriptions. I unsubscribed
from any site that made it difficult. Was on principal.

It was unfortunate this included the ACLU.

~~~
post_below
I feel the same way (about the principle). There is no justification for not
having an easy online cancellation option.

That kind of tactic used to solely be the domain of companies with no faith on
their product. They expected low retention so it made sense to add an extra
step where they could hard sell, knowing that a reliable percentage of the
population has a hard time saying no to a human.

------
abductee_hg
hmm, sounds like "dark Patterns" to me, as described here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxkrdLI6e6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxkrdLI6e6M)
and here [https://www.darkpatterns.org/types-of-dark-
pattern](https://www.darkpatterns.org/types-of-dark-pattern)

